# Finally appreciate my Traynor Dynagain DG30D!



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

I bought this little amp last year as a practice amp and was immediately not that impressed with it. The gain channel sounded really "fizzy" and noisy.

I had pretty much written off the amp and was trying to sell it with not much luck.

I decided last weekend to give it another go and focused on the clean channel. I was very impressed, it has a very warm tube sound on the clean channel. I threw a Maxon Vintage Overdrive pedal in front of it and it sounded pretty darn good!

I guess the moral of the story is not to write off gear too quickly sometimes and spend time with it before hastily coming to a conclusion.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Agreed.

I have the DG15 in the lesson studio and though it was okay from the start, to get rid of the ice-pick-in-the-ears tone I installed an Eminence speaker. Huge difference, and worth the effort and expense. Pretty good bang for the buck for a cheap amp.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not quite a zombie thread...

I picked up the DG30D today and have played it enough to know the clean is superb and the dirty is so-so. I'm not concerned at all because I generally rely on pedals for dirt anyway. The FX section is okay, and typical of Traynor, the same double switch foot pedal that works for my YCV20 and YCV50 works to switch channels and FX on/off. It's a little underpowered, but it'll likely only see use in the lesson studio and low volume band practices. 

The jury is still out on the Celestion Super 65 speaker, but I'm considering a few swaps to see whether I prefer something else, likely an Eminence. An Eminence will likely add a few pounds to it. As a rule I've not liked Celestion speakers for very long in an amp.

Fwiw, this sort of amp gets the player in the door of good to great tone, with switchable FX, reasonable power, and good quality, without breaking the bank. Wish it had been available when I was starting to play.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Good on you!

To many people myself included don't give the gear a good chance.
GSP #1 hated it
GSP #2 hated it
GSP #3 thought hey?
GSP #4 Love it, why did I not get one sooner?

Love L&M and the rental program or this would of been expensive!!


----------

